# Ah-ha moments!



## Kali_1926 (Jan 10, 2017)

What was the pivotal moment for you when you realised for the first time that your bird really trusts you?

I have had Nila for a week now and she (whom I am starting to suspect may be a he) started to come around quite quickly as she was already hand tamed. Today has been different though, she actually climbed out of the cage away from her food bowl to be with me (she only got a quick cuddle and scritches because this was first to img in the the morning and I KNEW that she was hungry). All day she has wanted to be with me and has stepped up with no issues every single time.
Our ah-hah moment came as we were having lunch. She wanted scritches so I complied, and on top of the happy little chirps that I normally ge, I got the sweetest little whistle!

So happy right now 😀


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I got it the very next day after bringing Puck home pretty late the night before. I had scritched him before introducing him to the cage, as I was instructed, and then left him to explore and go to sleep. 

The next day I was at home all day and he kept following me, climbing around the side of the cage facing the room. (there were perches across so he mostly walked across the perches)

I eventually gave in and got him out of his cage. He jumped to my hand as soon as it was close enough (he is clipped pretty badly) and then demanded scritches for a good 5-10 minutes before climbing over to my shoulder and happily preen and 'talk' there.  I could hardly get him back into the cage :lol:


----------



## Kali_1926 (Jan 10, 2017)

That is beautiful!! I would have loved to have that with Nilla straight away. I did get some cuddles in the first few days, but her breeder used to just grab her and her brother from the cage (rather than stepping up to come out, which she had taught them to do outside of the cage), and would smack their poor little beaks if she didn't like their behaviour!

I refused to do that, so I was (im)patiently waiting for her to come to me by choice, now she doesn't want to leave my side! Love her so much already!


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I got very lucky with Puck (due to bad luck for him: the people that made a reservation for him werenever heard from again) because he was adopted later than usual and had been kept in a cage in the breeder's living room during that time. He got a little extra tlc (last one of the last nest of the year to go to a new home, plus I do think he was hand fed a little because I remember the breeder saying that his parents eventuallu refused to fed him) and definitely had and has a lot of love to give back thanks to that. 

So glad to hear Nilla wants to be close to you all the time now! Your patience paid off


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

There are aha moments all the time when you live with a cockatiel.  Today my boy did something new for example. I was typing and he grabbed my finger with his beak (VERY delicately) and basically put my finger in front of his face (I first tried to move, but he grabbed my finger again), then he lowered his head and asked for scritches. That was so cute.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm having aha moments with Strong Arm this week. She's started contact calling me whenever I leave the room, the same as my white capped pionus does. I feels so speeeshull, LOL!!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Someone is having a good day today... My boy is an ANGEL today, just grinding his beak and blowing me kisses non-stop. It is a bit difficult when I am trying to do something and a certain birdie stretches his neck and with his face in front of mine blows me kisses with that super-sweet look and his crest slightly furled, but he is so adorable I forgive him for messing up my work.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco has been one big surprise lately. He is imprinted on me and only lets me pick him up and pet him, and usually chases anyone else away and/or bites when a hand that isn't mine comes close to him. This week, however, he has bowed his head to both my mum and my partner and allowed them to gently scratch his head. That's a very big step for him seeing as he has always been strictly a one-person bird! It's a nice change.


----------

